# E46 M3, 19" wheels, tire sizing options



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey Gary and everyone. I have a 2004 M3 with 19" wheels, and I'm going to need tires soon. I've been reading great things about the Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3, and as a bonus they are quite a bit less expensive than the competition. The problem is they don't come in the stock sizes for the front.

Stock sizes for my M3 are 225/40-19 and 255/35-19.

My question is: would it be safe to run 235/35-19 on the front, and the stock size on the rear? According to a tire size calculator I found, these would have a 2.34% smaller diameter than stock. I could probably also use 245/35-19, with a 1.27% smaller diameter. I'd prefer to go with the 235s if possible, for budget reasons (at Tire Rack, the 245s are $79 more apiece than the 235s, for some strange reason).

I'd also be interested in hearing from others who have gone with other than stock sizes on their car (doesn't have to be M3s only).


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

The most common upgrade is 245/35R19 front and 275/30R19 rear on those stock 19" wheels. We don't typically get many customer who want to use 235/35R19 since that size shows a bit more fender well gap, but I doubt the small difference in diameter would be enought to be an issue with DSC or ABS.

235/35R19 is a more common tire size in general, which explains some of the price difference in what we have to pay for them.

http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks Gary, I appreciate the feedback. I'll do some calculations and see how the prices shake out for a few different options.

I'd definitely like to hear from anyone who's gone with the wider tires and how they like them in comparison to the stockers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

See this thread : http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95100


----------



## Squadone702 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here's mine w/ 245 35 and 275 30 19. More meat, more protection on your wheels.


----------

